# myart



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

*moreartwork*

revamped *wolfblade*#


----------



## slaine69 (Jun 4, 2009)

really sweet dude, this guy has got buckets of character


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

slaine69 said:


> really sweet dude, this guy has got buckets of character



thanks for the positive comment slaine69 :gimmefive:

*dark talons*

heresy online's homegrown chapter























i know his head a bit small but that's how i like it :biggrin:














this was inspired by dark angel after reading his fluff on The Vogan 300th


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice Work Mate.


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> Nice Work Mate.


thanks Vali ThunderAxe :victory:

*Abaddon*


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

very nice + rep


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

thanks WarlordKaptainGrishnak,glad you liked it :victory:


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

*ork combi*










*blood angel*


----------



## robot-waffle (Apr 9, 2010)

Thumbs Up!! :d


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

robot-waffle said:


> Thumbs Up!! :d


thanks for the rep and comment robot-waffle

*chaos *


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Ace stuff Judd + Rep for sure! Keep up the splendid work!
All the best,
Dusty


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

cheers DC ,thanks for the rep :wink:


----------



## theyoutuber (Apr 17, 2010)

wow this art is off da posnozle meter!


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

theyoutuber said:


> wow this art is off da posnozle meter!


:victory: not sure what that means but it sound good :laugh:, 
cheers theyoutuber:gimmefive:


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Again mate, nice work. Have some rep :victory:


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> Again mate, nice work. Have some rep :victory:



thanks for the rep vali thunderaxe ,:good:
it's comments like these and makes me want to continue :victory:


*they fall apart so easily?*







AT43
















*SLAYER*









old pic


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

juddski said:


> thanks for the rep vali thunderaxe ,:good:
> it's comments like these and makes me want to continue :victory:
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it, I would love to see more soon.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

please keep drawing. 40k always needs more artwork...always! lol.


----------

